# Bridal Dress for $30.....Made During Commute



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Take a look at this:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/23/diy-wedding-dress_n_5870408.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

It's my dream to be able to do something like this. <sigh>


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful :!:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow!! What a talent. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Amazing work


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

How exquisite!!!!!LL


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Beyond beautiful. Wow, double wow. It is one of a kind.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That dress is stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW!! That's a dream come true. Stunning!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

CBB said:


> It's my dream to be able to do something like this. <sigh>


And that figure to go with it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

That dress -- andyou -- SENSATIONAL!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing... what determination!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous dress, and she is built to wear it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh my word, that is amazing! So exquisite too.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's gorgeous! She must work VERY quickly or she has an awful commute - - or both.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW! What a great story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That is a beautiful wedding dress. One would never know it only cost $30 to make! Simply beautiful


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

beautiful work. congratulations


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

CBB said:


> It's my dream to be able to do something like this. <sigh>


And look that GOOD in it!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful. Did you watch her time-lapse video? What an heirloom that will be.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am afraid I would have been an old maid if I chose to make anything so beautiful before I was married. I never would have finished it.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! The dress is gorgeous and so is she.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What an amazing heirloom dress.


----------

